# is it safe to make hash out of power mildew plants???



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont wanna smoke the bud so ill can make it into hash I have the bags... but is it safe to smoke the hash???? Ive heard it is safe to do it with alcohol I just dont know how they make it like that?? any one PLEASE THANKS
:holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello doc. I'd trash it because it will probably taste like mildew.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks BOMBbudpuffa Its just a shame to see it go to waste
but if is not safe Ill trash it... any one else?


----------



## Roddy (Aug 26, 2011)

smoking mold....bad.


----------



## Graywolf (Aug 27, 2011)

Tastes like **** but...................

Powdery Mildew has no known pernicious aflatoxins, so if you extract the oil and filter at 0.2 microns using a syringe filter, you can remove all the plant parts and spores so that the flavor and smell is gone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

:ciao:

this will help

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28720

take care and be safe


----------



## terky (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont know if its right, But i will wet wash my PM infected stuff and then freeze it to make butter. *I think* that everything is killed off when it is cooked.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 28, 2011)

You could also use the butane extraction method if you are extreemely careful. I saw some good videos on YouTube that show several extraction methods. Oil extraction would be the way to go with that to not lose some good meds to mold


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2011)

Butane extraction, Alcohol or Acetone wash is more then safe as far as the mildew. The Brother's Grunt used to have a post in the hash section on how to make Alcohol quick wash hash oil No different for Acetone.
Butane extraction is trickier and requires tons of ventilation. My preferred method above even bud itself. But you want a ton of trim and hours to spend with oven mits on.
The HUGE key to all these methods is purity of the chemical used.
Acetone has to be 100% pure no solids which is expensive.
Alcohol Pharm Grade 98%
Butane at least triple refined. void of ANY methyl marcaptan (AKA Methanethiol,mercaptomethane,thiomethyl alcohol). Coleman's butane/propane camping gas being a huge no-no. I use Colibri.
As soon as any of the above mentioned chemicals touch the mildew it dies immediately. It just extracts all essential oils.


----------

